# RS Lower Grill Install



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

*RS Lower Grill Install Pics*

Finished installing the RS lower Grill. I like the results, easy mod for about $40. Grill was $36 +tax at the dealer.

Install pics below.

1. Trim Outer ring off with Razor Knife -pic 1
2. Make template of corners
3. Trim of excess -pic 5
4. Trim grill to fit snug -pic 6
5. Trim license frame and bumper behind it that touches grill opening -pic 2 and 3
6. Drill holes for plastic rivets - pic 8
7. mask off area to be painted - pic 7
8. Assemble
9. Results - pic 9


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

LOVE this mod! Might have to do it myself... lol


----------



## Mkulrey13 (Aug 15, 2011)

SS badge...lol


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

That looks really good. I might have to look into this mod.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

looks good but yeah why the ss badge


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's a tribute SS. He explained in a different thread.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

boats4life said:


> It's a tribute SS. He explained in a different thread.


ok thanks for clearing that


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

WOWW!
Nicest looking mod ive seen yet! Great work
That RS style mesh really brings out the cruze!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

OMG I have been looking for something like this, I always look at the front end and notice something missing and here it is, it doesn't look that hard to put it in and brings out the cruze. Where and how much?? 
Best mod yet thanks for the pics and how to do list !!


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice, i should do this to my cruze


----------



## InsaneSpeed (May 7, 2011)

I was staring at a RS for 20 minutes about a week ago wondering, nice job taking the iniciative, I have to do this now. Also, did you paint the black yourself or vinyl that?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Could you get close-ups of the areas you riveted and how you did it?


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will snap some more close ups of the plastic rivets. I did paint it with Duplicolor trim paint, really didnt want to but finally decided that it would work better than trying to wrap vinyl around all the tight bends and corners....still cant decide if I like the black below the grill or not. Been 50/50 on whether or not I do.


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bgerk68 said:


> ....still cant decide if I like the black below the grill or not. Been 50/50 on whether or not I do.


For what it's worth i'm digging the black below the grill. Gives a nice contrast to the rest of the bumper.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Here are the close ups..

Basically all I did was find the location of where I wanted them to be located. Two up top and four on the bottom. Drill the holes in the grill first, placed grill in the right location and mark the spots to drill on the car. The top didnt need as many and they are harder to get to in the middle. Plenty of hold between all six of them.





boats4life said:


> Could you get close-ups of the areas you riveted and how you did it?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

op, is your car an eco?


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Snnnhhh, snhhh...I smell feet. 

Looks great! Only thing I would've done differently would be to use green automotive masking tape and masking paper instead of the white masking tape. That stuff can pull your paint off. Also, I would've at least ruffed up the factory paint you're spraying over with a red scotch bright or some 1000 grit sand paper so the paint does flake off later. 

Otherwise, great job!


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Keen eye...I used fine line tape (the tiny blue edge)...Its the best there is for crisp edges that wont pull, used it dozens of times while painting cars/stripes etc....other tape was just to cover. Used a red scotch brite for the adhesion..



Crewz said:


> Snnnhhh, snhhh...I smell feet.
> 
> Looks great! Only thing I would've done differently would be to use green automotive masking tape and masking paper instead of the white masking tape. That stuff can pull your paint off. Also, I would've at least ruffed up the factory paint you're spraying over with a red scotch bright or some 1000 grit sand paper so the paint does flake off later.
> 
> Otherwise, great job!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

That looks really nice! :goodjob:


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Bgerk68 said:


> Keen eye...I used fine line tape (the tiny blue edge)...Its the best there is for crisp edges that wont pull, used it dozens of times while painting cars/stripes etc....other tape was just to cover. Used a red scotch brite for the adhesion..


I withdrawal my statement then, VERY nicely done! It's those minor prep details that make all the difference.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

awesome mod! was thinking of doing something like this. can I ask why did you paint? could you not just add the grill without painting? did it not look right or something?


----------



## alvincyh (Mar 22, 2011)

Can't seem to find this on ebay. Any leads?


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

You can order the lower grill insert from your dealership or from www.Gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## sdjonedge (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Bgerk68, Is that SS emblem a stick on or is it the thruogh the grille mount style. Looks awesome. 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## leematthews20XI (Aug 23, 2011)

Drewsiph87 said:


> You can order the lower grill insert from your dealership or from www.Gmpartsdirect.com


Anyone have a direct link or a parts number? having trouble finding it..


----------



## Drewsiph87 (Feb 17, 2011)

leematthews20XI said:


> Anyone have a direct link or a parts number? having trouble finding it..


I'm not sure what the part number is but if you go to the catalog then select chevrolet/geo for Make and Cruze for Model it will bring you to a list of all parts in the cruze sorted by section. Click on Front bumper and grille, grille and components, lower grille and the one you want is the lower grill w/rs pkg. You can click on the little ? button under the price and e-mail the customer service and ask for the part number.


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

Ya, I painted it because the white bars showed through way to much...didnt look good at all. if your car is a dark color, no need for paint.





jsusanka said:


> awesome mod! was thinking of doing something like this. can I ask why did you paint? could you not just add the grill without painting? did it not look right or something?


----------



## Bgerk68 (Aug 14, 2011)

The sides and back are stick on...factory 2010 Camaro SS badges. The front is from a new Camaro also but it gas two pins tiny pins. All i did is drill two TINY (1/16" maybe) holes in the skinny sections of the grill and used some gorilla glue dabs on the pins to keep it in place.



sdjonedge said:


> Hey Bgerk68, Is that SS emblem a stick on or is it the thruogh the grille mount style. Looks awesome.
> 
> Thanks, Scott


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> op, is your car an eco?


No its not, go look in his garage.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Not sure if I like the grille or not but I've got to give you props fabricating parts to achieve the looks that you're after. I've always liked appearance mods that look oem but still set you apart from the rest.

Now ditch that ricey SS badge!


----------



## kkilburn (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks amazing. I have a Summit White Cruze also. If I were to do this, I think I would have used black plasti dip, and maybe even a turbo badge from a cobalt ss/tc where the SS badge is. Great job on the work.:eusa_clap:

Also: How did you make a template?


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I've been thinking about doing something like this to my eco. I wouldn't second guess buying an eco again but I really do like the look of the RS parts. Sadly I'm probably going to plan out all my mods for the whole winter then go a little crazy in the spring.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

bought my grill 

I think I am going to give it a go over the winter. 

Can I ask what you used for a template?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're looking for a template, usually a dry fit to mark where the holes are with a pen or marker. That or put a piece of paper on the top/bottom of the grill, then poke holes in the paper, place it on your car, and then mark where the holes are.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

leematthews20XI said:


> Anyone have a direct link or a parts number? having trouble finding it..



Just in case anyone is still interested in this part... P/N 95948801


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

i realize this is an old threat but im thinking about doing this..did you ever decide if you liked the bottom lip painted black?


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Bgerk68 said:


> Finished installing the RS lower Grill. I like the results, easy mod for about $40. Grill was $36 +tax at the dealer.
> 
> Install pics below.
> 
> ...


Just ordered my RS Lower grill to do this mod got a really good deal 26$ including shipping..cant beat that! Parksgeek!


----------

